

Ecocapsule - taivare
http://www.ecocapsule.sk/ecocapsule

======
taivare
I wonder how it is collecting the water -rain and condensation , it looks like
their is strategically placed small capture cisterns along the body in areas
around the windows and such, and probably some sort of receptive lip on the
bottom panel . Any how really great design , Like living in a big dinosaur egg
!

------
timthelion
Slovakia, with good infrastructure and education and a 2€ an hour minimum wage
looks more and more reasonable as a place to manufacture outside of China.

